# Trouver la partition bootcamp, la réparer et refaire un fusion drive



## Rockstar6785 (8 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai récupéré un iMac 27' début 2015 que je peux avoir a un prix intéressant s'il est "réparable" :

Mon problème est que l'ancienne partition bootcamp n'est pas visible dans mon fusion drive.

Je me retrouve avec un disque de 33 GO surlequel j'ai pu installer Os X Sierra via le systeme de récupération.

lorsque je reste appuyé sur "'ALT" pour choisir sur quoi booter, je vois toujours un option window, mais qui ne fonctionne plus.
quand je tape la commande adéquate dans le terminal, je ne visualise que la partition de 33go sur laquelle est installée osX.

L'ancienne partition bootcamp de 1 TO n'apparait plus.


Comment la retrouver ? pusi l'utiliser avec fusion drive ?

d'avance merci ... je cherche depuis des heures sans succès.


----------



## Rockstar6785 (8 Novembre 2016)

iMac-de-Nicolas:~ nicolasscherer$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion Drive            10.4 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion Drive            23.6 GB    disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3


/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Macintosh              +33.0 GB    disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2

                                410A067E-DF6A-4198-BC71-260FE9ED27DD

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive


/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *8.0 GB     disk3

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Install macOS Sierra    7.7 GB     disk3s2


iMac-de-Nicolas:~ nicolasscherer$ diskutil cs list

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 1E8D391E-74CD-48BB-B4BE-3DDEA34F9D73

    =========================================================

    Name:         Fusion Drive

    Status:       Online

    Size:         33905360896 B (33.9 GB)

    Free Space:   106496 B (106.5 KB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 87E9CBCF-083F-4948-BDA9-017108BD521C

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk1s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     23553724416 B (23.6 GB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume A26E66CA-8DF5-41AF-B062-1FB8D9FA3FDD

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    1

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     10351636480 B (10.4 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family AAB1083D-D21F-4E49-90DF-7162F1AE642D

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume 410A067E-DF6A-4198-BC71-260FE9ED27DD

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk2

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          33000521728 B (33.0 GB)

            Revertible:            No

            LV Name:               Macintosh

            Volume Name:           Macintosh

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse


----------



## Rockstar6785 (8 Novembre 2016)

J'ai fais un essaie avec wondershare data recouvert qui m'affiche le nom du disque ,
j'en conclus qu'il faut reconstruire le fusion drive, mais j'ai jamais fais ...


----------



## macomaniac (8 Novembre 2016)

Salut *Rockstar
*
Pas d'affolement, surtout !

Les « garagistes » du *CoreStorage* (spécialisés dans la cohabitation douloureuse : Fusion Drive / *espace libre* issu d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* supprimée) sont de retour à l'atelier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors voici la situation : tu as un _iMac _récent dont le SSD est le petit SSD de *24 Go* et dont le HDD est un *1 To*. Les 2 sont associés dans un *CoreStorage* de type Fusion Drive. La simple anomalie est que la partition associée du HDD en *disk0s2* a été réduite à la portion congrue de *10,4 Go* (il faut compter avec une partition de secours *Recovery HD* de *650 Mo* juste en-dessous en *disk0s3* - ce qui fait *11 Go* en tout). Tout le reste était affecté à une gigantesque partition *BOOTCAMP* de *990 Go* (disproportion affolante entre Windows et macOS sur un Mac : *990 Go *vs *35 Go* témoignant d'un trouble certain de la motivation dont a découlé la décision de vendre) - partition qui a été supprimée > ce qui signifie que ses blocs existent en queue de disque avec le statut d'*espace libre*.

Passe (dans le «Terminal» disponible depuis ta session) la commande récupératrice suivante (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 410A067E-DF6A-4198-BC71-260FE9ED27DD 0b
```

Tu noteras qu'elle appelle l'utilitaire *diskutil* (que tu connais) avec la spécification *coreStorage* et le verbe *resizeStack* (redimensionner la pile des disques virtuels du *CoreStorage* : *Physical Volume* & *Logical Volume* + étirer le système de fichiers *JHFS+* ancré sur le *Volume Logique* > redéfinir la description de la partition dans le table de partition *GPT*) > sur la cible de l'*UUID* du *Logical Volume* > avec une option de taille *0b* = *0*_*b*yte qui se lit ainsi : "_récupérer l'espace libre en-dessous du CoreStorage sans exempter aucun byte de cette récupération_".

=> une vérification d'intégrité du système de fichiers *JHFS+* va être lancée en préalable :

- si *exit code = 0* (pas d'erreur) > le re-dimensionnement devrait s'opérer dans la foulée.

- si *exit code > 0* (erreurs trouvées) > la commande va être avortée. Dans ce cas > redémarrage en mode *Recovery* par *⌘R* > > «Utilitaire de Disque» > sélection du volume *Macintosh HD* > _S.O.S._ dessus > si le message : "_Le volume Macintosh HD semble être en bon état_" s'affiche > le système de fichiers est réparé > re-démarrage normal > ouverture de la session > repasser la commande précédente dans le «Terminal».​
=> tu pourras repasser un *diskutil list* pour vérifier que tout est en ordre.


----------

